

GOG fakes out gamers, is back and fully revamped - primesuspect
http://gaming.icrontic.com/news/gog-fakes-out-gamers-is-back-and-fully-revamped/

======
wccrawford
"fakes out gamers"? No, "pisses off customers."

It's not a 'stunt', it's a debacle. That they would plan to cause that much
fear and anger at their own company is just amazing to me.

I've only bought one thing from there, and that was pretty recently. I was
considering buying things in the future. But if they think this is an
acceptable way to treat customers, it's ridiculous.

Word got out pretty quickly via gaming blogs that this was probably fake.
There was talk about how they notified investors that they should ignore what
they see on the site soon.

Yes, that's right... The investors are a lot more important to them than the
customers.

A half-arsed apology is not enough to make me trust them again. They obviously
don't have any idea how upset people really are, and this will probably cost
them a lot of money they don't even know they are losing.

------
sp332
The forums are still down. User content was made unavailable for days with no
warning. I know it's not technically criminal, but maybe it should be.

